Ask HN: What convinced you to take your job offer? - dayve
======
5555624
I needed a job. I had just graduated, my degree (ocean engineering) was not a
huge market; but, the offer was in the city I wanted to live. This was also in
1984. There was one IBM PC in a closet and two Wang word processors that used
8-inch floppies. After two years, my focus was on IT. I don't regret the
choice at all.

------
happywage
Helplessness. I have many projects to work upon but have no money in bank.
Have not enough money to get a company registered and charge money from the
clients so had to accept the job offer.

The only good thing I found in my job was the possibilities of polishing my
skills as an entrepreneur and learn about current trends in B2B marketing.

------
cattlefarmer
They were willing to sponsor my visa.

------
cimmanom
Location and work/life balance.

